# got another Adcom amp



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

picked up the 4304 that was on eBay. seller claimed amp as modded, and that caps where upgraded. also claimed there were additional 8 gauge jumpers put in. i cringed thinking the traces were probably burnt. well its here, and there are no burnt traces or 8 gauge jumpers. the caps have been replaced but not very well. also has a broken fan blade and i can't help but think it must put the whole fan out of balance. 


now its was pretty well priced at $300 but I'm curious what y'all think


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice amp, I'm a bit of an Adcom collector and wheelieking might chime in. $300 is a little on the high side, but if the caps were replaced maybe it's worth a little extra. I've seen 4304s go for around $200, but these are becoming more rare.
Have you powered up the amp yet? I had a 4404 that powered up and then faulted after a few minutes under load due to a poorly replaced thermistor. Also dc offset can drift on these due to the lack of multiturn pots (they are the pots along the edge of the pcb). You can check this with a simple dmm. I also check the bias current but this is a bit more involved. 
I see you have a 4404 and a GFI 4600. Any build plans?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

ssclassa60 said:


> Nice amp, I'm a bit of an Adcom collector and wheelieking might chime in. $300 is a little on the high side, but if the caps were replaced maybe it's worth a little extra. I've seen 4304s go for around $200, but these are becoming more rare.
> Have you powered up the amp yet? I had a 4404 that powered up and then faulted after a few minutes under load due to a poorly replaced thermistor. Also dc offset can drift on these due to the lack of multiturn pots (they are the pots along the edge of the pcb). You can check this with a simple dmm. I also check the bias current but this is a bit more involved.
> I see you have a 4404 and a GFI 4600. Any build plans?


Yea it was an impulse buy, but I guess I thought it was priced well. I do have a Phoenix ms collection too, but no build planned currently.


----------



## ssclassa60 (Jan 28, 2013)

You got a decent deal, no sweat. MS amps sound fantastic. You have good taste. My other amps of choice are Soundstream Class A series especially the 3.0/6.0/Picasso. My handle might have told you that too


----------

